
Notion 2.8, now free for personal use - gprasanth
https://www.notion.so/What-s-New-157765353f2c4705bd45474e5ba8b46c
======
raybb
> Before, you could only add 1,000 blocks of content before needing to pay for
> our Personal Plan. We just got rid of this limit for personal users!
> Everyone should have access to Notion's tools to build what they need.

